# Skinned Kindle, Vera Bradley bag and *NEW* Screen cleaner- Pic heavy!



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

I got my DecalGirl skins yesterday and got them put on last night. I also got a Vera Bradley purse cosmetic to carry it in until my Borsa Bella bag arrives. 
Friday nigth I was in Walmart and found this really cook gadget to clean the Kindle screen. It works great and was only $1.99!

Skinned w/ VB Bag









Inside bag, side zippered pocket- great for charger









Inside bag, mesh pocket great for storing Fuzzy Fingers









Screen cleaner- Fuzzy Fingers









Inside view w/ Kindle


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

So where in Wal Mart does one FIND Fuzzy Fingers?


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> So where in Wal Mart does one FIND Fuzzy Fingers?


It was hanging on the side of an end cap display near the laptops/Ipod boombox thingys


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

I want fuzzy fingers!!!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Me, too, me, too!!  And the decription of "It was hanging on the side of an end cap display near the laptops/Ipod boombox thingys" make perfect sense to me!


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

KindleKay said:


> Me, too, me, too!! And the decription of "It was hanging on the side of an end cap display near the laptops/Ipod boombox thingys" make perfect sense to me!


You must have worked in retail at some point.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Nah- just a dedicated shopper with limited vocabuary!


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice! I love the skin and the Vera Bradley bag. BTW, I blame Angela for my new addiction to Vera Bradley bags! It's all her fault!  

I have a bigger version of those fuzzy fingers. It's about 12" long and was sold as an easy way to clean my mini blinds. I wasn't knocked out at how well it got the dust out of my mini blinds and put it down in the laundry room. My microfiber cloth does a better job on the mini blinds. Now I have a purpose for my big fuzzy fingers!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Suzanne, can you cut your big fezzy fingers into several small fuzzy fingers for your pretty Vera Bradley bags?


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh I bet I could. I would just have to stitch the edges where I made the cut if you know what I mean.


----------



## Esther (Dec 21, 2008)

Must have Fuzzy Fingers.  I really really hate the square corners that collect 'stuff' on my K1.  In the K2 'they' really listened to someone in rounding things off.  I hope the FF works on the square corners.  Q-tips don't.


----------



## Googlegirl (Mar 4, 2009)

Esther said:


> Must have Fuzzy Fingers. I really really hate the square corners that collect 'stuff' on my K1. In the K2 'they' really listened to someone in rounding things off. I hope the FF works on the square corners. Q-tips don't.


I think they will work really well for that being made out of micofiber. Heck, for $1.99, it's sure worth a try.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

OOOO Very Pretty......Fuzzy Fingers = FUNNY!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I want pink fuzzy fingers! Your Vera Bradley bag looks great as well! My Kindle is naked. I can't wait to order a skin for it & a cover.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

aww!! I want a fuzzy fingers for my school bag...too many fingerprints on the laptop.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Cool, thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------

